# cute..and i mean CUTE pics of my goats!!



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

Some pics i took of my goats... do you like them??! :? 
Peaches








Bewitched
















Roxy








Penny
















and my friends goat jenny









As you can see i LOVE taking pic's!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

JENNY MY LOOOOOOOVE


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute!!!  Peaches is very cute!!!


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

haha thanks :dance:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pictures! I love all the close-ups...and what a lovely, green pasture!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

U r right! VERRRY CUTE!!  Great shots


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful pics!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

YAY :leap: thanks everyone!! im glad u liked them...and i have to throw these in lol they are just to cute??evil?? or just goatish!! :scratch:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Poor lilly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are cute....  :greengrin:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

They are really cute and you got some great pictures. I do have to say that I am jelous of your green grass, all we have right now is mud pits.


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!!! I have lost my camera, need to wait for a couple weeks, then I am buying a new one! It is killing me not getting pics lately!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

love the last one with all four legs off the ground - nice shot


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cute!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Look at those faces and all that color, yes CUTE! Wow, super sharp pics!


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

*haha wow thanks everyone :stars: ..is it me or do goats like to stick their tongues out :scratch: (too bad the green pastures wont last for long... :sigh: lol *


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha...they must like to stick there tounges out...you have proof!!


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

:slapfloor: ya i think so too... Roxy an Lilly at the fair... phew tired kids :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My POOR lilly!!! She looks so mad lol


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

psh she looks happy and content! :angelgoat:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They are all so cute and photogenic...mine either run from the camera or come so close to you you cant get a picture!!


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

haha they probability think its some yummy food when you try and take their pic's... :ROFL: 
you should see me when i take pics...its rather sad :slapfloor: i sit, lay...sometimes even crawl to get a cute pic of them :idea: but what can i say onder: they turn out kinda cute


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha...we do crazy things for our goats dont we?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

she looks like a ninja when she takes pics...

I just give up after they attack me lol


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: HAHAHA the thing we do for the goats.. is right!!
:angel2: haha ya i guess i do look like a ninja... shhhhh i stalk my prey... 
ha laura they ALWAYS attack you.. because someone ALWAYS have food on them :shades: :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WAIT, WAIT WAIT. What is that green stuff??????

Tell me those were not taken just a few days ago. 

They are adorable.


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Your title is absolutely correct! They ARE VERY cute! And....you are a great photographer. Look at all that grass......I am tired of looking at white...Spring? Where are you?


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

HAHA yes that greens stuff is grass that they are just  LOVING  right about now...thoes were taken like a week ago and the fair and jumping goat pic's are from last year.... 

hey i would rather take snow than rain lol!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree....I would rather have snow than rain any day! I just hait when it all melts...then we have MUD! YUK!


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

ahhh ya MUD is the WORST... go in the pen with blue pants come out with tie dyed looking pants... :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: i dont think i have any normal looking farm pants anymore :GAAH: :slapfloor:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

wow look at that Grass!! all we have is this white stuff on the ground. and its not going away anytime soon they are talking about is snowing all next week. ugg I cant wait till april when we will have no snoe and there will be babies on the ground.


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

woo go spring..we had a warm week now its back to being cold and cloudy... :hair: poor baby goats... :doh:


----------

